# conectar mas de 4 sensores a el puerto serial



## Shesster (Ene 12, 2006)

hola amigos, tengo un grave problema
 Tengo k entregar un proyecto donde tenga k conectar mas de 4 sensores en el puerto serial de la computadora, me podrian decir k materiales necesito, algun diagrama de como conectarlo y el programa k necesito para que esto funcione

Gracias por su ayudaa!!!


----------



## Raflex (Ene 15, 2006)

Utiliza un microcontrolador con salida serial, el que sepas usar te va funcionar


----------

